# Cleaning and grooming



## Buzzlightyear (Dec 4, 2013)

Just got a gopro and had to try it out tonight. Caught something I haven't seen before.
Not my finishing line LOL.
I didn't see a mite but there must have been something there.


----------



## e-spice (Sep 21, 2013)

Wow that is very interesting. Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## Pete O (Jul 13, 2013)

How close was the GoPro to the bees? And the camera settings? I have a GoPro also but haven't tried getting that close. Thanks for the post!


----------



## VodoBaas1 (Mar 26, 2013)

I love the bee hell bent on pulling the fishing line out of there lol.


----------



## Rex Piscator (Oct 12, 2010)

I have one colony that has a large contingent of bees out front much like that[many more bees though], that are engaging in that grooming activity as a group; everybody out front is doing it. The 2 other colonies that are in my apiary don't do it to the extent this one particular hive does. I'm hoping that this colony survives the winter and does not perish in a mite explosion.


----------



## Buzzlightyear (Dec 4, 2013)

Camera was 1080 and 60 frames/sec wide angle. Pretty much all It could do.
Camera was about 10" from the bees.


----------



## philip.devos (Aug 10, 2013)

I have seen that behavior on one of my hives. Nice catch!


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

That grooming behavior is one sign that I have mite activity. I think that is one of the Russian and Carniolan mite coping strategy. I have seen two bees at work on one they had flipped upside down. You'd think they were trying to tear her legs and wings off. Sure looks like fighting till they break off and the groomed one gives itself a shake and wanders off. I notice it on the landing board but cant remember seeing it happen on the combs. Does anyone know if they groom inside the hives?


----------



## Buzzlightyear (Dec 4, 2013)

Ya this hive does have mites. I havent noticed any groming inside the hive.

The hive doesnt currently have a laying queen. I think they swarmed and have a new one getting ready to lay.
Ive been looking but cant find a queen nor eggs. The hive had lot of queen cells so I have my fingers crossed they have one. They are acting quite normal no roaring or anything. Just a few brood left.


----------

